# ¿Que es lo que te molesta de la electronica?



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 23, 2010)

A todos los que estamos en este foro sean hobistas, profesionales o ingenieros de alguna manera "amamos la Electronica" sino no, no estariamos registrados en este foro en primer lugar, la electronica para algunos o muchos representa no solo un pasatiempo sino una manera de vida o de sustento a lo largo de nuestro estudio se nos acumula una serie de recuerdos o vivencias que no son mas que producto de nuestros aciertos y fracasos, algunos buenos otros no tanto, a pesar de que estamos llenos de anecdotas, siempre hay algo que no nos gusta de esto. No quiero que se confunda el titulo del post no estoy diciendo ni haciendoles ni tratando de hacerles pensar que la electronica es la peor profesion, lo que estoy tratando de decir es que como en todas las profesiones siempre hay algo que nos gustaria que fuera diferente de todo este relajo y seria bueno que asi como comparten sus risas porque no tambien sus malos ratos, un ejemplo una vez me dijo "el primo de un amigo" que lo que no le gustaba de la electronica era que algunas piezas eran demasiado pequeñas y las perdia con facilidad ,pues le gustaria que fueran mas grandes pero le adverti que es a causa del avance tecnologico y no se podia hacer nada en fin, asi que yo dejo el mio lo que a mi me molesta mas de la electronica es que siempre batallo para conseguir las piezas aun asi fueran las mas simples pero es algo que aqui pasa seguido y pues me hecha a perder el proyecto que tanta ilusion me habia planteado:enfadado: haber quien se anima y escribe algo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2010)

El clásico de los técnicos.

"ahora todo se está volviendo cada vez más pequeño" "Como que ese regulador step down tiene 2 salidas a 3A y solo mide 0.7cm*0.7cm con patitas microscópicas (SMD PWP)"

Seguro que es un dolor de cabeza para nuestros técnicos.

A mi en lo personal, lo que no me gusta es cuando haces algo que no termina como lo esperabas... Y lo peor de todo es que es aplicable a muchas cosas más, no solo a la electrónica.

Saludos!!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

A mi lo que mas me molesta....

Que tienes una idea de un proyecto... buscas y buscas y no encuentras que componente te lo simplifique o se acomode mejor...Lo encuentras, y revisa su ficha técnica... y no falta alguna letrita o dato que te hace dar vueltas por todo lados....lo descifras y tratas de  simularlo pero nunca funciona como esperas...empiezas a hacer matemáticas y matemáticas y descubres las posibles razones y las corriges.... por fin lo echas andar en el simulador y  empiezas a complementar el diagrama... y te das cuenta que tu diagrama se esta volviendo una madeja de hilos que no le encuentras la punta... lo borras y vuelves a acomodar todo... lo simulas y ya no funciona y lo tienes que volver a revisar... y después de varias horas o dias consigues que funcione como lo deseas....
Vas a las tienda de electrónica y lo único que no encuentras es el componente....:enfadado:


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 24, 2010)

A mi lo que mas me molestan son los clientes apurados que te llaman a cada 5 minutos, porque esos son los que nunca tienen el dinero al momento de cancelar el trabajo :enfadado:


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 24, 2010)

La electrónica es muy enredada a veces. Cuando apenas se empieza en un proyecto o se exploran nuevas tierras...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 24, 2010)

A mi me molesta que:

- Nunca tengan en la tienda de electronica lo que necesito
- Los transistores tienen betas muy diferentes entre si (siendo del mismo numero)
- No exista el datasheet de algun componente o esta en chino o ruso o algo intraducible.


----------



## Vlay (Jun 24, 2010)

jajaja creo que todos coincidimos en la dificultad de conseguir ciertos componentes jajajaj, weno hay dos cosas principales que me molestan, una hacerca de la tecnologia antigua y otra hacerca de la tecnologia moderna:

1_que los tvs, radios, etc antiguos traigan sus piezas atornilladas y con placas que hay que sacar otras placas y marañas de cables para poder acceder a ellas y al final no sabes si lo que haces es electronica o mecanica jajajajjaa...

2_que la tecnologia moderna sea tan complicada (pero lo vale ) a tal punto que aveces resulta imposible saber el estado de un componente (un integrado o un "micro" por ejemplo) y hay que "adivinar" cual es la causa de una averia. jajajaja weno, tambien influye nuestra ignorancia jajaja (hablo por mi y mi cerebro) jajajaja


----------



## Nimer (Jun 24, 2010)

Me molesta mucho que los componentes que uno compra, no se sepa si son originales. Me molesta que los componentes truchos te hacen gastar plata que no te va a devolver nadie. Y me molesta haber hecho por segunda vez un amplificador, porque el otro sonaba distorsionado, y que este segundo vuelva a salir distorsionado también. No hay TIP41/2 originales?! GRRRRR

También me molestan de la electrónica los ensamblajes complicados.. Algunos son dificiles de abrir, y dificiles de manipular a menos que lo desarmes por completo. Antes era todo "más espacioso". Y, por supuesto, me molestan los componentes extremadamente chiquitos.


----------



## Vlay (Jun 24, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Me molesta mucho que los componentes que uno compra, no se sepa si son originales. Me molesta que los componentes truchos te hacen gastar plata que no te va a devolver nadie. Y me molesta haber hecho por segunda vez un amplificador, porque el otro sonaba distorsionado, y que este segundo vuelva a salir distorsionado también. No hay TIP41/2 originales?! GRRRRR
> 
> También me molestan de la electrónica los ensamblajes complicados.. Algunos son dificiles de abrir, y dificiles de manipular a menos que lo desarmes por completo. Antes era todo "más espacioso". Y, por supuesto, me molestan los componentes extremadamente chiquitos.



mira el espacio que tenes jajaj pero.. como verias en detalle adentro de esa especie de celda o como entenderias la maraña de cables que conecta todo este "mundo alienigena"  jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2010)

En realidad, no hay nada que me moleste de la electrónica en sí misma. Lo que me molesta son cosas de la "gente que hace electrónica":


Me molestan los que creen que la electrónica es fácil por que internet está llena de esquemas que cualquier mermo arma.
Me molesta los que creen que por tener tester, soldador y una conexión de banda ancha ya son especialistas en electrónica, pero luego vienen al foro a que les solucionen los problemas que ellos mismos han generado.
Me molesta los que vienen al foro (a la web en realidad) a que les arreglen los problemas electrónicos por que creen ser mas capaces que un técnico o alguien que estudió.
Me molestan los que "estudian electrónica" pero vienen al foro a que les resuelvan los problemas de la escuela o la facu por que no quieren gastarse las neuronas (que seguramente no tienen).
Me molesta los que hablan de electrónica sin tener la más pálida idea de lo que dicen...y además sostienen sus opiniones con teorías descabelladas generadas por el marketing.
No me molesta que me moleste lo que dice arriba


----------



## Nimer (Jun 24, 2010)

Ves? Un equipo así da ganas de romperlo para tener que arreglarlo... 
Sacale una foto a un radiograbador con casetera+cdmp3+radio, stereo, marca jWin. Casi igual, no?

Fua, Ezavalla se levantó en modo astable. O molestable..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Se podria malinterpretar.... Borro mensaje....
Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 24, 2010)

jajajaja... psss yo lo sigo viendo monostable... Cuando comente un chiste, es porque ha habido una transicion.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jun 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> En realidad, no hay nada que me moleste de la electrónica en sí misma. Lo que me molesta son cosas de la "gente que hace electrónica":
> 
> 
> Me molestan los que creen que la electrónica es fácil por que internet está llena de esquemas que cualquier mermo arma.
> ...




Entonces te invito a que te retires del foro, porque sino para que esta? Yo tambien estudie electronica y capaz que a mi no me quedo tanto como a vos.. y bueno, me refuerzo con el foro porque se que hay gente con buena onda capaz de solucionarme el problema...tube problemas con el ampli de 8w con tda2002 y si, capaz que para vos es una pavada, pero para mi no tanto...Creo que el foro se basa de eso..Obviamente que nunca falta el gil que quiere que le caiga todo de arriba...Pero no comparto muchas cosas de las que vos decis...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2010)

GabiOlavarria dijo:


> Entonces te invito a que te retires del foro, porque sino para que esta?



No te voy a decir lo que pienso de tu invitación, por que va a quedar algo "desprolijo", pero te aseguro que el foro no está para ayudar a los vagos o a los vivos...



GabiOlavarria dijo:


> Yo tambien estudie electronica y capaz que a mi no me quedo tanto como a vos.. y bueno, me refuerzo con el foro porque se que hay gente con buena onda capaz de solucionarme el problema...tube problemas con el ampli de 8w con tda2002 y si, capaz que para vos es una pavada, pero para mi no tanto...Creo que el foro se basa de eso..



Y yo dije:



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Me molestan los que "estudian electrónica" pero vienen al foro a que les resuelvan los problemas de la escuela o la facu por que no quieren gastarse las neuronas (que seguramente no tienen).



Si vos no sos de esos, no sé por que te perseguís...



GabiOlavarria dijo:


> Obviamente que nunca falta el gil que quiere que le caiga todo de arriba...Pero no comparto muchas cosas de las que vos decis...



Y está bien que no las compartas...o yo te pedí que lo hicieras?
*Lo que puse es lo que me molesta a mí*, si a vos no te molesta...no se cual es el problema...a menos que quieras que esté de acuerdo con vos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola Gabiolivarra


> Entonces te invito a que te retires del foro, porque sino para que esta? Yo tambien estudie electronica y capaz que a mi no me quedo tanto como a vos.. y bueno, me refuerzo con el foro porque se que hay gente con buena onda capaz de solucionarme el problema...



Cuando tengas tiempo dale una buscada hay temas muy completos de los diferentes puntos de vista...

nada mas diria... que pueden ser diferentes las cosas que a uno le molesta y otras las cosas que uno haga... a mi me molesta el no encontrar los componentes pero no por eso voy a dejar de buscarlos...

es mi opinion...

Saludos amistosos...


----------



## HADES (Jun 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> En realidad, no hay nada que me moleste de la electrónica en sí misma. Lo que me molesta son cosas de la "gente que hace electrónica":
> 
> 
> Me molestan los que creen que la electrónica es fácil por que internet está llena de esquemas que cualquier mermo arma.
> ...



Bueno yo comparto varios puntos con ezavalla ya que si me he topado gente muy desagradable aqui pero bue.....igual tambien aclaro que hay gente de lo mejor para tratar con estas que entienden lo que uno sugiere........ahora lo unico que me queda duda es:

"No me molesta que me moleste lo que dice arriba "como sera eso?
Asi mismo me ha molestado:
-no encontrar el unico componente que falta para poder armar el circuito
-los tipicos vendedores de las electronicas que "ni a palos" me da el componente correcto.
-que cuando llamas cotizando un precio te dan uno y cuando llegas es otro:enfadado:
salu2! y a la orden!

HADES


----------



## juampi98 (Jun 24, 2010)

Las Leyes de Murphy, tenés todo listo, preparado, revisado y cuando vas a probar algo tiene que pasar. Justo ayer estaba armando un circuito de control de una cinta transportadora basada en motores pap, controlado x puerto paralelo y justo cuando voy a ejecutar el programa, alguien accidentalmente baja y sube rápidamente una llave termomagnética y se daña la pc...


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jun 24, 2010)

Noo Eza, para nada! Es como vos decis, yo doy mi opinion de lo que vos decis, estamos en democracia no? Y lo de la invitacion lo dije "ironicamente" por decirlo de alguna manera...No me persigo para nada Eza, solamente...
Por eso te digo, vos dijiste "Me molestan los que "estudian electrónica" pero vienen al foro a que les  resuelvan los problemas de la escuela o la facu por que no quieren  gastarse las neuronas (que seguramente no tienen)." Yo soy uno de esos, salvo lo de las neuronas, pero me rompo la cabeza y hay muchas cosas que no me sale...
Ojo Eza, no quiero armar un forobardo y menos pelearme con vos...
Un saludo y espero que no te enojes...

A parte nada que ver nosotros 2, la pregunta es ¿Que te molesta de la ELECTRONICA? Y nosotros salimos hablando de las personas que recorren el foro..jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2010)

OK. Todo bien entonces.



GabiOlavarria dijo:


> Por eso te digo, vos dijiste "Me molestan los que "estudian electrónica" pero vienen al foro a que les  resuelvan los problemas de la escuela o la facu por que no quieren  gastarse las neuronas (que seguramente no tienen)." *Yo soy uno de esos*, *salvo lo de las neuronas, pero me rompo la cabeza y hay muchas cosas que no me sale*...



Entonces *NO SOS* uno de esos


----------



## seaarg (Jun 24, 2010)

A mi me molesta el bobinado de trafos (lamentablemente imprescindible) o el cableado de pcb's. Tenes tu placa con todos sus componentes soldados, muy bonita y agradable su armado... cuando de repente hay que ponerse a rebuscar entre los cables para ver que le pongo.

Otra: Hacer los agujeros en el pcb, por eso siempre que puedo hago smd. ODIO hacer los agujeros (da para albur  )


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

La construcción de bobinas. No poder medirlas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 24, 2010)

quemarme con el estaño :S


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 24, 2010)

Que los instrumentos de medicion cuesten mas caros que un auto!!!

No puede ser posible que un osciloscopio cueste mas que un compacto nuevo!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 25, 2010)

Vaya, la verdad si son varios que nos molesta algo de la electronica, comulgo con muchos de ustedes en algunas cosas, aqui tengo otra hay una tienda de electronica aqui donde radico particularmente una que curiosamente tiene un cierto surtido de componentes, la molestia con este establecimiento son sus precios pues resulta que ese changarrito da unos precios mas elevados que otros establecimientos, un ejemplo, alguna vez fui a comprar un clasico transistor 2N2646 que en el local de mi preferencia me lo daban en 10 pesos pero de mucho tiempo para aca lo dejaron de "surtir", y pues resulta que voy a ese establecimiento y resulta que lo tenian en 20 pesos(al doble del costo que en el local de mi preferencia) la dama que me atendio argumento que ese transistor ya no se conseguia y que por eso era el precio, como hay gente que aprovechandose de que cierto componente ya no se consigue deliveradamente aumentan su precio a sabiendas que no lo conseguiremos en ningun otro lado, que mala onda:enfadado:


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 25, 2010)

las dependientas incompetentes de las casas de electronica


(porcierto, a mi si me gustan los componentes de reducidas dimenciones, hacer perforaciones, los cableados <los prolijos> e incluso los mecanismos complejos)


----------



## DANDY (Jun 25, 2010)

A mi me molesta en la carrera de electronica que existan estudiantes que van pocos meses y creen saber más que un "adulto" en la electronica.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

> las dependientas incompetentes de las casas de electronica



Siiiiiiii.... eso es super super C*g*nte...

con ganas de decirles "Me das permiso de pasar a buscarlo..." y me lo apuntas en mi cuenta para que te de unos días de tiempo para encontrar el precio..... jejejejejej


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 25, 2010)

> -los tipicos vendedores de las electronicas que "ni a palos" me da el componente correcto.



lo mismo... suponete que vas a comprar a un buen lugar donde tienen de todo, atienden bien,tiene buena relacion calidad/precio... en fin un lugar ideal. ese lugar donde seguro que te van a dar ese integrado que, si no lo conseguis ahi, hay que pedirlo a otro pais. bueno, vas tranquilo y pedis todos los componentes... de los integrados "raros" que pediste hay de sobra... genial. pedis los capacitores, sin problemas, lo mismo con las resistencias y con algunos componentes variados (interruptores, transistores, etc). bien, te cobran y resulta que el precio es la mitad de lo que habias averiguado en los demas lugares (en donde te habian dicho el precio sin contar con los integrados raros). volves a tu casa contento por haber conseguido todo y a menos de la mitad de precio, y cuando te pones a "inventariar" los componentes, que pasa? todos, pero TODOS los ceramicos estan mal. si, todos mal... al final tenes 20 componentes de sobra que te impiden realizar tu proyecto... en ese momento, las personas y entes que estan a 1 km de radio alrededor tuyo, escuchan un grito desgarrador, el grito de la frustracion...

acto seguido, decis: "estoy cagado por un elefante" y te empezas a reir como un nene


----------



## Electronec (Jun 25, 2010)

Que los PCB´s no salgan bien.
Pistas comidas por el ácido..etc..etc...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 25, 2010)

hola, como dijo tacatomon me molesta que todo se haga mas chuiquito .....( o que yo vea cada vez menos ?  ) .

y como dijo una vez ezevalla que la electronica sea un comoditie en el mundo.(*)
(*) o sea que uno no pueda vivir tranquilo solo de eso .

lo de la gente ...........bueh........resignado, eso es en todos lados y en todas partes, me quise hacer mormon pero me echaron a la mierda por que miraba mucho a una de ellos que tenia unas tetas inmensas .
luego me quise aislar en una isla pero me encontre a tom hanks que estaba recaliente , apenas pude escapar ......
asi que me quero aca , con las fieras falsas y tramposas., pero conocidas.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 25, 2010)

fernandob ubieras intentado hacerte ermitaño en las selvas chiapanecas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> lo de la gente ...........bueh........resignado, eso es en todos lados y en todas partes, *me quise hacer mormon pero me echaron a la mierda por que miraba mucho a una de ellos que tenia unas tetas inmensas* .



Que HDP!!!!!


----------

